# eBay HTC Wildfire S on T-Mobile?



## jtn3833 (Dec 29, 2000)

I'm looking for a simple, inexpensive android phone for my wife and after browsing around for a bit I like the HTC Wildfire S.

She is on my businesses T-mobile plan which uses GSM.

I just wanted to double check that if I buy this Wildfire S from eBay that specifies GSM all I would need to do is insert her SIM card into the Wildfire S and it should work right away.

This is what I did with my iPhone, but I just wanted to make sure before buying it for her.

Thanks,
jtn


----------

